# Анонс



## Zillya!

Наступил новый 2012 год, и все мы надеемся на кардинальные обновления в лучшую сторону во всех аспектах нашей жизни. Поведаем Вам планы на близжайшее будущее - мы собрались выпустить новые версии продуктов Zillya! Antivirus и Zillya! Internet Security. Так как даная задача находится на стадие планирования - хотелось бы спросить мнение независимых специалистов и конечных пользователей, что бы Вы хотели увидеть в новых продуктах Zillya ? Все свои мнения и пожелания можно оставить в коментариях. Команда будет активно отслеживать тему. Тема существует для расстановки приоритетов задач по проектированию новых версий продуктов.


----------



## S.R

Проголосовал за пункт _Эврестический анализ_. По-моему, эвристический детект семейств некоторых вредоносных программ действительно будет выглядеть здорово на фоне увеличивающегося на порядки размера вирусной базы и нагрузки на ОС.


----------



## Zillya!

Спасибо за ответ. Нам очень интересны были бы пожелания по новому функционалу. Идея внутри команды есть, но к сожалению беда в том, что на реализацию всех этих идей может уйти очень много времени. Хотелось бы услышать главные.


----------



## Severnyj

Проголосовал за Новые функции:

Эвристика, эвристикой, но хотелось бы побольше поведенческих, проактивных технологий - пускай вопросов пользователю больше, но риск заражения, снижается + желательны облачные технологии для снижения этих самых запросов к пользователю


----------



## Drongo

Я проголосовал за этот пункт.


> Уменьшение используемых мощностей машины


Слишком много памяти расходует Zillya! конечно при нынешних мерках 2-4 ГБ это не ощущается, но на старых компьютерах\ноутбуках сильно. при сравнении KIS 2010 "ест" гораздо меньше.


----------



## Zillya!

Drongo написал(а):


> Слишком много памяти расходует Zillya! конечно при нынешних мерках 2-4 ГБ это не ощущается, но на старых компьютерах\ноутбуках сильно.



Потребление памяти в спокойном состояние 220Мб ... Все из-за размера баз, а они уже не "ростут", а я бы назвал это "пухнут" и Вы абсолютно правы - это необходимо решать.



Drongo написал(а):


> при сравнении KIS 2010 "ест" гораздо меньше.



Хм, довольно странно, так как базы Касперского не существенно, но больше. В прочем это их технологии. Спасибо им за это, но у нас своя разработка.


----------



## Drongo

*Zillya!*, Знаете, ещё хотелось бы, чтобы в окошке *Извещение* появился пункт *Игнорировать*. Тоесть чтобы можно было явно выбрать из предлагаемого меню пункт игорирования, с занесением файла в списки игнора.


----------



## Zillya!

Не поверите - самого бесит, но дело в том, что есть более приоритетные задачи )


----------



## Severnyj

Zillya! написал(а):


> более приоритетные задачи


Не поделитесь планами? Хотя бы анонсами


----------



## Zillya!

Делимся - в эксклюзивном виде ) Больше этой инфы нигде нету и до релиза не будет.
На данном этапе строится проект абсолютно нового антивирусного решиния под названием "Zillya 2012", название после релиза будет отличаться. Могу вкратце сказать, без подробностей - будет в корне изменен интерфейс, добавлен новый функционал, переработны некоторые старые функции в сторону уменьшения потребляемых ресурсов. Эти нововведения потребуют больших временных затрат, посему для продуктов ZIS и ZAV уже сейчас разрабатывается ряд функций, которые будут в автоматическом режиме решать большенство проблем пользователей на месте без участия службы поддержки. Тоесть так называемый Trouble Shooter, так же окно востановления и разблокироваки кода активации. Разрабатывается дополнение к механизму доверенных приложений. Дизайнятся новые окна и дополнительные возможности. 

В общем все происходит именно так. Новые модули для ZIS и ZAV по предварительным оценка можно будет наблюдать уже в средине марта. Касательно "Zillya 2012" к сожалению точных прогнозов времени пока нету. Разглашение точного функционала до релиза запрещено.


----------



## Zillya!

Zillya! написал(а):


> Новые модули для ZIS и ZAV по предварительным оценка можно будет наблюдать уже в средине марта.



Как мы и обещали - было выпущено 3 релиза. В близжайшее время мы собираемся полностью переделать "статус системы", вкладку поддержка и изменить путь обращения в службу поддержки. Как показывает практика - при возникновении малейших конфликтов пользователи отказываються обращаться за помощью и просто отказываються от продукта, хотя любая проблема легко решается. Мы решили сделать обращение в поддержку на уровне автоматизма при возникновении любых конфликтов ) Ждем комментариев, а релиз данного модуля можно будет налюдать уже в средине июня )


----------



## Rins

"Вы и пальцы за меня загибать будете" 
Автобагрепорты, это смело!
Спасибо за новость.

Интересует Zillya! LiveCD.
Например нет CD-ROM, сломан и тд. (за 3 последних года мне лично цд-ром ни разу не пригодился и у меня его нет).
Можно ли развернуть в 2 клика Zillya! LiveCD на съемный диск, без изменения имеющихся данных? 
Например диск от касперского и дрвебя можно развернуть на юзб флешку, но мой диск их утилиты не замечают.


----------



## Zillya!

Ну в 2 клика - врятли. С помощью http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/ делается весьма успешно. К сожалению способа с 1 кнопкой "сделать зашибись" на пол экрана - я не встречал. Если бы вокруг LiveCD был большой ажиотаж - мы бы разработали механизм. Поскольку сложные заражения, к счастью, встречаються не так часто - смысла мы не видели.


----------



## Zillya!

В связи с грядущими масштабными разработками, помимо множества вакансий, открытый в компании в последнее время, мы также начинаем набор желающих в команду открытого бета тестирования. Перед каждым тестом – все участники программы бета-тестирования в числе первых смогут ознакомиться с полным списком нововведений. Так же участники программы бета тестирования получат отличную возможность повлиять на развитие линейки продуктов Zillya!. Самые активные тестеры будут награждаться именными лицензиями и ценными подарками.

Лучшие тестеры будут определяться ежемесячно, а их имена будут опубликованы в разделе бета тестирования на сайте zillya.ua/ru

Детальную информацию Вы можете получить посетив наш раздел бета-тестирования http://zillya.ua/ru/spilnota.html или обратившись в отдел тестирования по адресу betatest@zillya.com


----------



## akok

Полезное нововведение!


----------



## Rins

Zillya! написал(а):


> Ну в 2 клика - врятли. С помощью http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/ делается весьма успешно. К сожалению способа с 1 кнопкой "сделать зашибись" на пол экрана - я не встречал. Если бы вокруг LiveCD был большой ажиотаж - мы бы разработали механизм. Поскольку сложные заражения, к счастью, встречаються не так часто - смысла мы не видели.


Здравствуйте!
Спасибо, очень и очень жаль что не видите.

Сколько же танцев с бубном мне пришлось перетанцевать, боюсь даже вспомнить! 
Когда есть казалось бы все под руками, а подползти к зараженной системе не получается. 
Как же с досадой в одной из последних ситуаций я разглядывал образы и антивирусы, скрипя зубами грохая 120 гиговый винт, пуская его на борьбу с недугом. 
Больше всего досаду конечно вызывало потраченное время и свое же не достаточное знание лайв-загрузок. (хотя было дело, были накатанные собственноручно и linux и WinPE образы, но для иных целей).


Спойлер



"Зашибись" на пол экрана - делают прочие. Недостаток в том, что в первом случаи не получилось установить на microSD флешку в адаптере-картейдере, а во втором случаи утилита не распознавала съемный диск как флеш накопитель.
Дело по сути плевое, подправить скрипт устанощика.


----------



## Zillya!

Rins написал(а):


> Здравствуйте!
> "Зашибись" на пол экрана - делают прочие. Недостаток в том, что в первом случаи не получилось установить на microSD флешку в адаптере-картейдере, а во втором случаи утилита не распознавала съемный диск как флеш накопитель.
> Дело по сути плевое, подправить скрипт устанощика.



Объясните сообщение пожалуйста, 3-ды прочел - не понял. Что вы называете "первым" что "вторым" случаем и какое истинное пожелание ?

А у меня есть очень хорошая новость. Мы не так давно проводили сравнительный тест всей командой. Суть теста заключалась в сравнение потребления памяти машиной до и после установки разных антивирусов. Результаты мы получили прогнозируемые. Все антивирусы кушают много и в среднем увеличивают потребление памяти на 40%. Так же мы наглядно увидели, что продукты Zillya! кушают много не по сравнению с чистой машиной, а даже по сравнению с продуктами других вендоров. Если администрацию форума интересуют подробности теста - мы можем его выложить. И все вроди бы не так то и прекрасно, но программисты божились в кратчайшие сроки оптимизировать ядро. В феноменальные сроки - 3 рабочих дня они это сделали. Они сократили потребление памяти на 48% теперь вместо стабильных 250мб - мы кушаем всего 130мб при этом увеличелось время загрузки системы всего на 21% (раньше мы загружались 66 сек, сейчас 84сек). Но куда же релиз без багов. Сейчас новое ядро находиться на тестировании и доработке, а финальный релиз выйдет на следующей неделе !


----------



## akok

Zillya! написал(а):


> Если администрацию форума интересуют подробности теста - мы можем его выложить.


Интересует. Что оптимизировали для ускорения?


----------



## Zillya!

akoK написал(а):


> Что оптимизировали для ускорения?



Прежде всего нам удалось исправить одну из наиболее серьёзных проблем, приводившую к падению службы антивирусного ядра при обновлении вирусных баз продуктов. Кроме того, на основе собранной информации мы оптимизировали ряд алгоритмов и структур данных антивирсного ядра, благодаря чему добились сокращения объёма потребляемой памяти на ~48%. Теперь Zillya! по праву занимает место среди антивирусных решений, рационально и экономно использующих системные ресурсы компьютера (и прежде всего оперативной памяти).
Это не последнее изменение, которым мы хотим порадовать наших пользователей в ближайшее время. Благодаря активизированной программе бета-тестирования, мы планируем собрать большой объём дополнительной информации, с использованием которой мы постараемся закрыть максимальное количество известных на данный момент проблем в работе наших продуктов.


----------



## Zillya!

Сегодня наше начальство поведало нам тайну, покрытую мраком - что же на самом деле будет выпущено в следующем обновлении программных модулей и почему релиз немного задерживается. Результаты приятно удивили. Наши программисты упорно делают абсолютно новый функционал. Причем релиз было принято выпустить в 2 этапа. В средине июля наши пользователи смогут наблюдать первые динамические элементы нашего антивируса в интерфейсе. Программисты и проектировщики в корне переделали статус системы. Теперь он будет отображать самый минимум, только необходимой на данный момент, информации. Разрабатывается полномасштабное изменение для бесплатных пользователей продукта Zillya! Antivirus - теперь для ручного обновления баз не будет никакой необходимости уходить с продукта. А сами базы будут проверятся и докачиваться только недостающие. Полностью переделана вкладка активации ключей/кодов. 1й из 2х глобальных релизов стоит ожидать в средине июля. 2й ориентировочно в начале августа.


----------



## Rins

Zillya! написал(а):


> Объясните сообщение пожалуйста, 3-ды прочел - не понял. Что вы называете "первым" что "вторым" случаем и какое истинное пожелание ?


Имелись ввиду однокнопочные утилиты в первом случаи от касперского во втором от доктора веба.


----------



## Zillya!

Как и обещалось ранее - проект на месте не стоит. Месяца полтора назад мы обещали полномасштабное обновление, после которого продукты Zillya! станут лучше, юзабельнее, качественнее. Сегодня во второй половине дня будет выложен бета апдейт с готовым новым функционалом. То есть все учасники бета тестирования смогут ознакомится с обновленными версиями продукта уже сегодня. Поскольку релиз немного затянулся - времени на много циклов тестирования у нас нету. В бета сборке действительно может быть большое количество багов. По результатам внутреннего тестирования сборка работает стабильно. Для бета тестеров это отличный шанс показать себя и посоревноваться за места в рейтинге, по итогам которого, лучшие будут награждены.

Коммерческий релиз можно будет наблюдать в конце следующей недели. Более подробная информация с некоторыми техническими деталями ожидается сегодня ближе к вечеру.


----------



## Ботан

*Moderatorium*

Эта тема была перенесена из раздела Официальный форум разработчиков Zillya!.

Перенес: akoK


----------

